# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Virtual Tabletop/Battlemap Mapping >  Generic Road Battlemap

## Aabra69

Here's a battlemap I made of a generic road.  Perfect for all kinds of encounters.

----------


## wdmartin

Looks good.

----------


## Farland

Great! Can you post a gridless version please?

----------


## Aabra69

> Great! Can you post a gridless version please?


Sure thing.  here's a gridless version.

----------


## Parotan

Nice Map, very useful thanks for the work.

----------


## Abbajan

Oh nice one  :Smile: 
I'll definitely use that in my DnD-campaign.

Thank's for sharing

----------

